# Having trouble figuring charge for shoot...



## 6Speed (Feb 29, 2008)

Hey guys...I've never done sports team photos on freelance before, but I know what I'd normally charge for freelance work.  Thing is, this sports program doesn't have a lot of money, and the lady I spoke with said the coach has cancer and assistant coach is disabled.  I feel bad charging my normal rate for the service.  How would you deal with this issue, and have you before had to deal with something similar?


----------



## JIP (Feb 29, 2008)

So do it for free....


----------



## 6Speed (Feb 29, 2008)

It's more than a few group photos.   I guess I should have mentioned that.  It's group photos + 3 games and a turnaround time of 5 days.  Roughly 4-5 hours of shooting, plus travel time, and post processing.  I figure I'm looking at 10 hours of work, but it could end up being more than that.  

Would you do it for free?


----------



## ghpham (Feb 29, 2008)

6Speed said:


> Hey guys...I've never done sports team photos on freelance before, but I know what I'd normally charge for freelance work. Thing is, this sports program doesn't have a lot of money, and the lady I spoke with said the coach has cancer and assistant coach is disabled. I feel bad charging my normal rate for the service. How would you deal with this issue, and have you before had to deal with something similar?


 
Why would you feel bad charging your normal rate? The coach is not paying out of his own pockets.  The school program pays.  If your child is in the program, then perhaps you could discount.  I would not do it for free because next year, they will expect you to do the same.


----------



## JIP (Feb 29, 2008)

ghpham said:


> Why would you feel bad charging your normal rate? The coach is not paying out of his own pockets. The school program pays. If your child is in the program, then perhaps you could discount. I would not do it for free because next year, they will expect you to do the same.


 
This is pretty much where I was trying to go.  I did not want to sound callous but you are running a business however small and if they want your services they should have to pay for them.


----------

